# Whats the differencs between a pogona henrylawsoni(pygmy) & pogona minor minor(dwarf)



## cemspec (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi everyone I am getting a pair of pygmy bearded dragons, pogona henrylawsoni but what is the difference from them to a pogona minor minor dwarf bearded? Which is the better pets? Does anyone have photos of either if you own them? I would love to see some smaller breeds of beardeds. Any with colour if you have them out there..


----------



## falconboy (Apr 12, 2008)

I own both. Although there can be some colour variations, nowhere near as much as the larger beardies. Although I think the Pogona mitcheli do colour up, but not really the Pymgy or Dwarf. With some selective breeding this will improve over the next few seasons I would think. 

Differences, well I think pretty much the only differences between henrylawsoni and minor are patterning (I think minor have nicer patterning), and I'm pretty sure the minors tails are slightly longer. My Dwarfs are still young (a few months), and I have found they aren't as timid as my Pymgys were when they were young. The Pygmys want to get off my hand, but I have trouble getting my Dwarfs to get off! Not sure if this is a difference between the types or if in this case its just a genetic thing that they are calmer or what.....

If I was to choose between them, I'd go Dwarf (minor). They can be harder to find though and a lot of the ones I have found up for sale as 'Dwarf Bearded Dragons', with a bit of probing of the seller, are actually henrylawsoni - many aren't aware that there is another type thats a real 'Dwarf' and they wrongly refer to Pygmys as Dwarf.


----------



## cemspec (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for that info can we see some pictures of your pygmy and dwarfs? I would love to see them


----------



## CodeRed (Apr 12, 2008)

dont forget that minor and michelli are class 2 in NSW. Lawsoni are class 1.


----------



## squeezen spotty (Apr 12, 2008)

wow i didnt even know there are different kinds i have 2 henrylawsonii but call them my dwarfies lol.
one of mine has bright orange spots on his back and the other has really white markings 
both are very cute but the one with white markings is aggressive and holds his mouth open at me but he is the newest edition to the family so he will settle in soon.


----------



## falconboy (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't seem to take terribly good photos of my animals, but here are a couple. First 2 are young Dwarfs next 2 are adult Pygmys.


----------



## Nagraj (Apr 12, 2008)

P. henrylawsoni originates in central QLD, P. minor originates in the south west of Australia.


----------

